# Overlays



## scarlettGTO (Jul 26, 2009)

Ok, here is my issue. 

I have a Torrid Red 04 GTO that I am slightly accenting with black. I wanted to ditch the aluminum 5.7 GTO badges in the back and replace them with black. 

I took them off and painted them. They looked great for a few months and then they started to chip (yes I clear coated them).

Does anyone know where I can get overlays? I can find them for the 5.7 but not for the GTO. It would be even better if someone knew where I could get ones that are already black. 

Thank you guys!

J. :cheers


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Overlays won't last nearly as long paint. If the parts you painted are chipping you just didn't do it right.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

scarlettGTO said:


> Ok, here is my issue.
> 
> I have a Torrid Red 04 GTO that I am slightly accenting with black. I wanted to ditch the aluminum 5.7 GTO badges in the back and replace them with black.
> 
> ...



Clean / prime / paint/ wax. DO this and they will last

Don't clear coat the aluminum


----------



## Zrocket (Dec 21, 2009)

:agree


----------

